# Melancholy Music



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a few that you might enjoy.
The beast in me - Mark Lanegan
Tom Waits has some that have a dark feel.
Classical:
Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique Mov. #5
I think the Silent Hill soundtrack had one or two that might work.
Jerry Goldsmith's Ave Satani and Carl Orff's O Fortuna are both powerful.

That's all I have right now off of the top of my head. If I think of more I will add them.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites.


From the "28 Days Later" soundtrack, this has a certain melancholy quality to it:







Midnight Syndicate, with Destini Beard does this one:






Another good one from Midnight Syndicate:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And some more

Another Midnight Syndicate song:






A good song from Nox Arcana:






This one's from "The Woman In Black" soundtrack:






Many of the tracks from "The Ring/ Ring 2" soundtrack have a real melancholy feel to them, especially "Before you die you see the ring".


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome choices everyone! These are great!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I appreciate the responses, all great songs. I have a great album with the classics (something like the 99 darkest pieces of classical) off Amazon. I want to go totally outside that realm though. The Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana pieces are killer for haunts, but I want to try the totally unexpected. I want almost mainstream music that has nothing to do with Halloween, but when you listen to it, it is so impactful that in a graveyard setting it just in unnerving. Does that make sense? Be a lot easier if you could all just climb into my mind and figure out what I mean


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would suggest giving Jill Tracy a listen, since basically all of her music is incredibly dark. I recommend this album, _The Bittersweet Constrain_, in particular: http://jilltracy.bandcamp.com/album/the-bittersweet-constrain


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I would sure as hell be unnerved if I heard this in a graveyard...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jocelyn Pook (composer of "Masked Ball") has some other songs sort of on the border between "strange" and "unsettling". So do Dead Can Dance, Lustmord, Raison d'Etre, and Richard Bone. There's a ton of ambient music that is melancholy without being spooky.

Here's a link to my mix I made a long time ago which has some of my favorite spooky-ish ambient music.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

How about this oldie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t936rzOt3Zc


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRU8jAn6Kjc&list=PLD0321CF8F4238216


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmwTFggQ850


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://youtu.be/2qZ7pkw1s6E


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for some great choices here. Repo man, that backwards Romanian prayer thing is down right perfect. Dinosaur1972, you summed it up perfectly, looking for that ambient music that is melancholy without being spooky


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's an example of Raison d'Etre ...


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Godspeed! You Black Emperor. As heard in 28 Days Later and the horror doc The American Nightmare. Sitting down and listening to this at night or on the road at night is otherworldly. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGvetXgFccU


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are two GOOD songs I almost overlooked:


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I've found movie soundtracks to be great for this.









 
This is also the opening to an anime called Ghost Hunt


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are some suggestions. There is kind of a mix of stuff here. 

Devics- Siren Song (Most of their stuff would work actually. Its all melancholic.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCv-dSWCYac

Adam Hurst-Ritual 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTfVsAzp22c

Chiasm- Still
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JxlM3qU0-o

Cocorosie- Gallows (unique vocals, but haunting)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgctIlkBRZE

Jacaszek- Lament
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KchQU4NBfKA

Jimmy Gnecco- Light On the Grave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKwMAtg-Xpg

The Knife- Annie's Box (alternate vocals)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6SD0dhMOuQ


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

another thread to visit later


----------



## Abbey Toir (Mar 24, 2013)

*classical melancholy music*

Listen to Joseph Suk's; "Scherzo Fantastique" !!! It brings to mind two forlorn ghost lovers dancing in a graveyard knowing they have only a brief moment of happiness to enjoy. Bittersweet and compelling.


----------

